# Experienced Screen-printer / Production Manager to join our team!!!



## MArteta (Apr 30, 2021)

CottonImages.com is currently seeking a Experienced Screen-printer/Production Manager to join our Team!

As Production Manager you'll play a significant leadership role. You will have an incredible opportunity to empower our business as we pursue our strategic growth goals and to ensure our costumers receive the quality they expect from us.

Requirements: 
• Experience with screen printing and operation of M&R style machines
• Bi-lingual 
• Able to work in a fast-paced environment
• Detail orientated
• Extremely organized
• Basic computer skills

Responsibilities:
• Ensure the quality coming off the production line matches the quality of an approved sample.
• Ensure product is packed per customers' requirements.
• Monitor and maintain the quality of all incoming orders.
• Resolve problems quickly as they arise.

You must share our company values —Perfection is our pursuit.


----------

